
How to Create a 5-Touch Cold Email Sequence in Under 90 Seconds - brandonlee
http://generator.persistiq.com
======
ryanckulp
Two things people fail at with cold email:

1\. Wrong persona, messaging

2\. Not enough persistence

Great tool, seems to address both.

